# Hammerite?



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm thinking of using Hammerite silver paint on a crank and chainwheel that I just don't want to re-chrome. Can anyone report back on how well this might hold up?  It's been pretty much bulletproof  other places I've used it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 15, 2008)

Can you get them sandblasted first for adhesion?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 15, 2008)

I probably won't sandblast them- the original nickel is just about gone, so I'll probably just wire brush and sand them down, treat with Ospho, and paint away.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Alsa Corp....*

I am eventually going get some of this stuff check er out kinda pricey but I don' want my chrome lost in some 3rd world country!!!:eek: 

Killer Chrome KIT!!!

http://alsacorp.com/index.htm


J A M I E


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 15, 2008)

Andrew....I just sent you a PM
John


----------



## Brentville (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kinda pricey!?!*



Aeropsycho said:


> I am eventually going get some of this stuff check er out kinda pricey but I don' want my chrome lost in some 3rd world country!!!:eek:
> 
> Killer Chrome KIT!!!
> 
> ...




Yeah that's pretty expensive stuff.  I'd think you could hunt around and find a crank set that has good quality chrome for a lot cheaper than you're paying for their chrome kit.  Hard to see putting $165 in chrome paint on a bike that is worth $200.  Let alone a crank set that may be only $30.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 16, 2008)

*But,*

But if you have 65+ bicycles that 3 cans of spray can go along way compared to loosing very rare parts that the bike hoarders won't part with anymore to get another.. I have seen a lot of chrome work and I had some done in the 80s... they grind down your parts too much and make serious mistakes  

I am still gonna get me sum... 

J A M I E


----------

